# Very high Progesterone in 9dp5dt



## xxpp (Feb 14, 2011)

Ladies, I am hoping you could give me a helping hand.... 

Had my blood tested yesterday at 9dp5dt, HCG came back at 273, I think I am pregnant. However, my Progesterone is on a far too hign end - 344.8 nmol/L oh my god!! I am taking Pessaris 200mg 3 times a day, perhaps it is too much?

I am trying to get in touch of my clinic but in the mean time does anyone know whether this high level of Progesterone will harm the pregnancy in someway or another?


----------



## lola33 (May 17, 2011)

Hi and congrats on your BFP!!! 

You are definitely pregnant  I also had high progesterone levels, but that's after doing progesterone injections and 3 pessaries a day, I was put on injections because my levels droped to just 31. After injections it came back at over 200  I also asked if it could be harmful with too much, but was told that  it's not. But call your clinic of course maybe they suggest doing just 2 a day. I'm doing injections every other day now instead of every day. Best of luck with your pregnancy   

Xx


----------



## eeyore11 (Aug 21, 2011)

just to let you know my progesterone avarage was 750 - 800!! and it was as high as 1005 one day! the lowest it got to i think was 300, or somehting like that!!! but went back up two days after!!! anyways high progesterone is not bad as you can see! i had no morning sickness at all - not sure if thats anything to do with it but hey!! lol! 
anyways good luck and congrats hunni xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxpp (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks lola and eeyore your words put my mind at ease! I will try to enjoy the extended 2ww and hope to see heartbeat soon!

Take care of yourself during the pregnancy


----------



## de2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ohh dear I have the same thing too..
Progesterone was 250+ on 11dpt, then 2 days later increased to 320+
I'm on Duphaston twice a day and cygest pessaries 400mg twice daily.
It gave me severe bloating and gassy. I also developed rash here n there + Mild asthma.
I met my doctor yesterday at 15dpt. He said it could be the progesterone but may also because Ive tested BFP.
I also voice my concern that I've read some article where the progesterone might harm baby boy fetus with something about their testicle/ penis defect since too many progesterone support during pregnancy.
Doc told me it was suspected to be one of the reason but not yet proven.
The good thing with high progesterone though, it means we can afford to wean off the support progesterone slowly instead of going off cold turkey until week 10. It also give us time to monitor the progesterone level and teach our body slowly to produce progesterone on its own.
This info really help calm me down...and I hope it could do so for you too, ladies....
Please share what's ur doctor opinion too...so we can have 2nd opinion.
Hang in there Ladies!!!!!


----------



## xxpp (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi de2,

Congrats on your BFP!

When I voiced my concern of high progesterone to my doctor, her strongly advices me to keep the current dosage (pessaries 200mg 3 times a day), and said my level is not as high as I believe it to be!

She said in early pregnancy there is only concern on too low progesterone (causing miscarriage) but never too high. Doctors don't normally monitor progesterone level so there is little study on what range is considered normal and what's its impact on fetus development. 

I think I will gradually reduce the dosage after seeing a heartbeat


----------

